# where to get wood???



## sundaysmoker (Oct 30, 2005)

I would like to try using wood for my heat source instead of charcoal - I have a chargriller super pro with a sfb.  I like hickory over mesquite, but have no idea where to get it.  Any ideas??  Are there any other types of wood that would be a good heat source without flavoring the meat too much.  I was wondering if you could use the wood people sell for fireplaces??? With winter upon us folks are selling wood everywhere, but how do you know what kind of wood it is once it is cut??
Thanks Patrick


----------



## monty (Oct 30, 2005)

Patrick, I would first suggest that you go the the "Messages for Everyone Thread" and follow the links that Dacdots has graciously provided us under American Elm Wood. That will give you a great overview of what different woods will do in the smoker and also advise which woods NOT to use.
Then, go to a supplier. He (or she) will know what species they have available and how well seasoned (dry) it is. Most often maple, birch, ash, oak, and other local hardwood species are predominately used for firewood. Generally the bark of a tree will tell what the species is. 
Then it is up to you to decide which species you would prefer as a base fire and go from there. 
Most hardwoods used in heating develop a great bed of glowing coals. This is when the fire is at its hottest point. I would process the base wood into sticks no more than two inches thick. This will allow for keeping a steady temp and less base wood flavoring.
Have fun experimenting!
Monty


----------



## sundaysmoker (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the input monty - I read that list about the woods from the gen board - Very helpful , I think I will keep a copy of it handy as a referance.
thanks again


Patrick


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 30, 2005)

Patrick

Looks like your questions were addressed, so I'll add 2 cents on just half the question,

Where to get wood.

If you are able to identify wood exactly, you can buy wood in splits from a place that sells wood.  I have a farm near me that sells fire wood.  Got to know the owner pretty well, and he says he gets mostly oak.  But he also gets some apple and hickory.  He seperates the splits and clearly labels them. I told him I wanted to use some splits to cook with, and needed to be sure I wasn't getting Pine or other "bad" wood for food.  He told me he didnt want those trees either, as people were complaining about off smelling fireplace from the oils, and that people are now actually requesting the cherry, apple, pecan, and birch splits, for they give off a nice aroma in the house.

A second option is to call your local tree trimmer guy.  They have to pay for disposal usually.  You might just get a call "I got a truck full of nothing but oak.  You want it?  $30 and I'll have my guy stack it" :)

Thirdly, when I'm using chunks (like this past TDay) in my WSM which is ideal for charcoal, I just go to Hawgeyes online and order 10# of apple and 10# of pecan.  Pretty reasonable at like $1.09 a pound.  Always get really dry chunks, nice sizes, and if you order some sauce, rub, and Hi Mountain, the shipping becomes minimal.

So there are 3 sources, but get creative.

I know a guy that goes to a local cabinet maker and the guy saves him a bucket full of scrap wood splits from oak and various woods.

And how do you guaranty the firewood seller, tree trimmer, and cabinet maker, only seperate out the good stuff for you?

Have ribs, will travel.  Nothing like some lip smacking ribs to grease the wheels every now and then.

Good luck!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 30, 2005)

Chi Bill, Have a cousin that was going to buy a fruit orchard (apple and cherry) and we were going to split/chip the older trees and the stuff that had been up rooted to plant young stock.  
Unfortunately that parcel of land has been sold to a land developer that wants to plant houses there. Oh well, I may have to check out Hawgeyes and order some woods for the GOSM.


----------



## monty (Nov 30, 2005)

So much for that thing we call "progress". I call it encroachment.  :(     Any way you can get the contract to log it, Dutch? You could still profit and somebody could still benefit! Hate to see it go to waste!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Nov 30, 2005)

I've been thinking about getting permission to clear the parcel but the land vulture (developer) said that it will be a couple of years before he develops that parcel.  The farmer that sold the land is going to havest the fruit up to construction time.  The land yulture is wanting to buy the adjoining parcels that belong to other farmers before he starts building.


----------



## monty (Nov 30, 2005)

Sickening! Purely sickening!   :x  The same thing is happenening here in the Northeast Kingdom, but there are times when the land vultures are made to think twice!  :twisted:  
Monty


----------

